# Alan Greenspan, whats he on about?



## Duplex (28 Aug 2005)

How does this news impact on the plain peple of Ireland? 

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,16849-1752866,00.html


----------



## royrogers (28 Aug 2005)

I feel he is saying how it is?  No fool believes that house prices can continue to go up way, way higher than inflation.  It got to give some where along the line.


----------



## sonar (28 Aug 2005)

As if on cue, the screaming headline in today's SBPost: "Second-Hand house prices to jump by 20% in Dublin".

Further down the front page: "Loans of six times income on offer".

Soft-Landing ?

It's possible that in the US and UK they might be able to engineer a soft landing or at least control the rate of fall for a while with adaptable interest rate policy.

But here ?

Folks, it's very difficult to put a timeline on this but it's just not going to end well, is it ?


----------

